# The Wellsvilles



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

This is too big to post in the forum so I am making a link.
The file is 152 K. Taken from 2rd west in Hyrum.

The Wellsvilles


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks like a place I would like to be


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice! Did you do a watercolor effect? That's a good pic.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

"Did you do a watercolor effect? "

No.


----------

